# Reemplazar un agudo 44T Peavey de 8 Ohms y 160 W



## Carixsa (Nov 11, 2012)

Deseo reemplazar un agudo Peavey 44T, 8 Ohms y 160 W por uno de menor dimension en tamaño pero con las mismas características técnicas. Es demasiado voluminoso para mis necesidades. Si no se puede la primera opción, poder sustituirlo por 2 agudos de menor tamaño y que características técnicas deberán tener para que supla al agudo grande y como deberán conectarse.


----------

